# Finally scratched the itch! (Got my First Ride)



## Perrin Pockets (Aug 27, 2012)

I've been traveling for almost 4 years now, drove through 30 states, sailed through all the islands of the virgin islands, and the Bahamas. All my travels have been relatively comfortable, in a car with some friends, on a 40' boat, ext. I've been to a few rainbow gatherings and talked to alot of brothers and sisters that had to hop trains hitch and hike from near and far to get there, and thats how they get everywhere. They/You seemed to have a better appreciation for life, Instantly I was hooked. I've been looking for a less secure less forsure way to get to a less planned destination. My grandfather used to tell me stories as a boy of how him and his brother rode trains all over the US 60 years ago, ever since ive had dreams of walking down the tracks with a pack on my back and adventure at my feet. So I've been doing my research, and gathering the essentials, Finally i was ready so I called my buddy that has told me his stories of riding the rails and told him it was time. We packed our bags, tightened our straps and hitched a ride to the closest yard. We scouted out a nice ride and hid out till it was time to go. Not even 5 min after we sat down the locos pulled up and hooked up. we walked down the line to the predetermined ride and climbed in. We bagged two grainers back to back, within seconds the banging of the slack pulling out signaled me to hold on. After we got clear of the yard she opened up and i was ontop of the world! It was the most exhilarating heart pounding roller coaster of my life, and i had no idea where we were going I just knew we were headed north. After about 45 min we slowed to a stop on a siding close to a commuter station that we knew was closed because it was about 1am, all signals were red so we didnt think we were waiting for another train to pass. After a few min of sitting the train broke air, I hoped off and walked up to the station to find a vending machine cuz we didnt bring enough water. There was an announcement repeating saying that all train service was canceled due to severe weather. Our plan to get out of dodge and run from the hurricane was a day to late. The ride wasn't as long as we hoped but after the weather passes we are going to hit it again! Mt. Shasta I will See You SOON!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 29, 2012)

having to get off a train after only 45 minutes to get more water makes me think that you have no idea what to expect from a ride that lasts over 2 hours.


----------



## Perrin Pockets (Aug 29, 2012)

cantcureherpes said:


> having to get off a train after only 45 minutes to get more water makes me think that you have no idea what to expect from a ride that lasts over 2 hours.


 
Your right i dont know what to expect from a 2 hour ride, like i said it was my first ride. Not to mention I was planning on a 6-8 hour ride. The weather is what stopped us, we would have been ok with the amount of water we had to drink but i will plan on bringing more next time so as to not suffer from cotton mouth.


----------

